# Pelican Ambush Capacity Plate



## Knee Deep (May 7, 2016)

Knee Deep said:


> New guy here (Knee Deep) looking for a Pelican Ambush owner who could send me a picture of their Coast Guard Capacity Plate. I need to have a new one made.


No longer need the picture. I've decided against purchasing the used Ambush and looking to get a new Solo Skiff instead.


----------

